# Yea, today is THAT kind of cool.



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I might be late to the game, but today I discovered the kind of thing that could only happen on days like 12.12.12. At 12:12, When I pulled into McDonalds to grab lunch, I discovered:
[attachment=0:err6coon]McRibisBack.jpg[/attachment:err6coon]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hopefully you didn't eat one.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Hopefully you didn't eat *one*.


Not when you can add a second one for just a buck!


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

It's not real BBQ.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully you didn't eat *one*.
> ...


Good grief! Don't be operating any motorized equipment.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Steveb said:


> It's not real BBQ.


Or real meat.... its rubber dipped in BBQ sauce.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

martymcfly73 said:


> Steveb said:
> 
> 
> > It's not real BBQ.
> ...


But it is tasty rubber :EAT:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bax* said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > Steveb said:
> ...


I remember thinking they were good from 15 years ago, I tried one about two years ago and just about lost last week's lunch, just nasty! They can't even claim it to be fake meat, pink slime sounds good compared to this stuff. :O>>: -O,-


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

It's basically a nuclear bomb to your gut!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

huntingbuddy said:


> It's basically a nuclear bomb to your gut!


That is what they were originally designed as. A McColonCleanser :mrgreen:


----------



## cwnhtr (Nov 29, 2012)

Bax* said:


> huntingbuddy said:
> 
> 
> > It's basically a nuclear bomb to your gut!
> ...


Hahahaha......that was good.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I have NEVER eaten one.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:EAT: Happy day :!:


----------

